# My Little stash!



## AllanF (Jun 27, 2011)

Thought i would put up my garage and my detailing shelf, slightly more populated thanks to Polished Bliss ( no affiliation just a customer. )



















cheers Al


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice man den :thumb:


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

That's a nice little stash you have their and a great garage I must say.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, great garage,


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Mmmmmm look at that garage! Such a useable space, but O wait looks like you've got a bit of scrap metal sitting there, in faded red. Imagin the space you'd have without that, I'd happily take it off your hands?

Lol jokes! Very nice garage


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great collection you got there matey.


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

like a garage


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

MAN CAVE :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

grate collection and super garage


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice collection and great garage.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Oh to have a garage like that !

Looks like a second home for a detailer :thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

What car is that body from.. looks like a mustang fastback...

Very nice garage... think im going to get mine sorted out after seeing this haha


----------



## AllanF (Jun 27, 2011)

second home..... 1st! 

yep its a 1967 mustang, will be finished this year...:lol:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice collection and great garage


----------



## 2nnydk (Jul 29, 2011)

That´s on nice garage...


----------



## Globy (May 9, 2011)

more pics please! very nice garage mate:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice collection.. and MUSTANG :argie: :argie:

hello from a fellow edinburgh'er lol


----------



## luc4s (Aug 5, 2011)

Perfect size garage for me ;P


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking detailing cave matey


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

detaillover said:


> What car is that body from.. looks like a mustang fastback...
> 
> Very nice garage... think im going to get mine sorted out after seeing this haha


Was just about to say the same thing about the Mustang lol!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Al, is that your Land Rover in the background?


----------

